# Water Conditioner Help



## JPT81 (1 Dec 2020)

Hi all,

Complete newby here so please be gentle! 
It might sound like a really dumb question but when I’m filling my tank for the first time, should I add the water conditioner to the water before putting it in the tank or is it ok to add the correct dosage once the tank is filled...or does it even matter?
I wasn’t sure if it would effect the plants in any way!? 

Sorry if this has been mentioned before, I did a quick search on the forums and couldn’t find it. I might not be searching for the right thing though.

Thanks very much - J


----------



## X3NiTH (1 Dec 2020)

When first filling the tank it doesn’t matter, but it would be wise to get into the routine of always adding the conditioner to the tank after removal of waste volume and before replacing this volume with untreated tap water especially if there is animal life in that water.

The aim is to protect Animal life (including beneficial bacteria) against being exposed to chloramine if it is present in the tapwater or to prevent its formation when free chlorine gas in tapwater binds with free ammonia waste in the tank if present and then becomes chloramine.

Always dose conditioner before replacing water!


----------



## JPT81 (1 Dec 2020)

X3NiTH said:


> When first filling the tank it doesn’t matter, but it would be wise to get into the routine of always adding the conditioner to the tank after removal of waste volume and before replacing this volume with untreated tap water especially if there is animal life in that water.
> 
> The aim is to protect Animal life (including beneficial bacteria) against being exposed to chloramine if it is present in the tapwater or to prevent its formation when free chlorine gas in tapwater binds with free ammonia waste in the tank if present and then becomes chloramine.
> 
> Always dose conditioner before replacing water!


Great! Thanks very much for the info X3NiTH, I really appreciate it! 👍


----------



## confusedman (9 Feb 2021)

JPT81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Complete newby here so please be gentle!
> It might sound like a really dumb question but when I’m filling my tank for the first time, should I add the water conditioner to the water before putting it in the tank or is it ok to add the correct dosage once the tank is filled...or does it even matter?
> ...


I know that feeling of "dumb question". I am always worried of sounding like an idiot.. You should see my face trying to read the test strips....


----------



## JPT81 (11 Feb 2021)

confusedman said:


> I know that feeling of "dumb question". I am always worried of sounding like an idiot.. You should see my face trying to read the test strips....


Well you’re in the right place!!
it feels like there aren’t any dumb questions here as everyone has been super helpful so far.
As for the test strips...I feel you pain!! 😂


----------



## Authur11 (6 Nov 2021)

I have a betta aquarium and frequent water changes can make my fish sick. But using betta water conditioner helped me solve that problem. It not only neutralizes chlorine in tap water but also removes excess heavy metals and minerals. One thing that makes me more happy is that it has indirectly helped my bettas look great. Because my fish are no longer as susceptible to stress as they used to be, their colors are even brighter.


----------

